# The X-Series Championship Results are posted...



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know that the X-Series results have been posted for the championship we just had in Chautauqua. The weights were really down this year, basically half the weight it would normally take for 2 days. With all the rain and hurricane weather Chautauqua was very high compared to normal and this made the fishing tough. Combine that with a couple fronts that always seem to move through on Friday night of the X-Series championship and that will do it!

Congratulations to the Provonozac's for winning the Championships and the Series for the year! Talk about consistent. These guys one 2 bass boats this year from the X-Series. My hats off to them.

Here are the top 10 from the website. 










The rest can be found at www.thex-series.com , The pictures will be up soon!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

well I guess 22nd wasn't to bad considering we've never fished the lake before, It sure was tough out there. My hats are also off to the Prvonozac brothers, great job this year!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Not bad austin maybe next year you will get them. I might be fishing it next year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Its defiently one of the best run Circuits in NE Ohio if not the state, hope you can fish it next year Corey.


----------

